# Intel GMA hardware acceleration with 32-bit wine under amd64



## wildtollwut (Jan 16, 2012)

I know this question has been asked a million times before but I just can't seem to find a working solution for my problems. The setup is not that difficult: I'm currently running FreeBSD 9 (STABLE) amd64 with an Intel GMA 965/X3000 and the latest wine package from (http://people.freebsd.org/~ivoras/wine/). I use 1.3.23 but the version doesn't really matter. Hardware acceleration works fine in native apps like glxgears/glxinfo but doesn't within wine which is a 32 bit application.

I tried a few things like chrooting into /compat/i386 (which is installed by the wine package mentioned above) and installing the 32 bit intel driver there manually (as well as wine). This didn't change anything :| Playing around with the 2.9.1 driver also didn't have positive effects... I have not yet mustered the courage for the leap to the KMS/GEM enabled Intel driver as I don't think this will aid in solving my problem.

Does anyone have a working setup and is willing to share how to get there? I'd really like to play some old games like StarCraft or Quake 3 but currently I'm stuck.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 16, 2012)

Seems to be thisproblem.
I did this dance for playing Baldurs Gate. But for playing Quake3, I thought that was in ports, wasn't it?


----------



## adamk (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes, as I mentioned in that other thread, proper 3D acceleration on 32-bit apps is not possible on amd64 installations with any of the open source drivers.  You should be able to get it to run, in theory, with accelerated indirect rendering, by setting the LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT variable to true before starting the applicaton via wine.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2012)

Crivens said:
			
		

> But for playing Quake3, I thought that was in ports, wasn't it?



games/ioquake3


----------



## wildtollwut (Jan 16, 2012)

adamk said:
			
		

> Yes, as I mentioned in that other thread, proper 3D acceleration on 32-bit apps is not possible on amd64 installations with any of the open source drivers.  You should be able to get it to run, in theory, with accelerated indirect rendering, by setting the LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT variable to true before starting the applicaton via wine.



why is real 3d acceleration not possible? What does the nVidia driver differently to allow this and is it conceivable that this situation changes in the forseeable future? Could I do something to help?


----------



## adamk (Jan 16, 2012)

The nvidia driver does not use the open source direct rendering infrastructure, but instead uses nvidia's own.

Theoretically, this is just a bug in the FreeBSD DRM drivers that could be fixed.  They certainly support 3D direct rendering on 32-bit and 64-bit apps on Linux/x86_64. You could check on the freebsd-x11 mailing list.  There's actually someone actively working on the FreeBSD Intel DRM, though his focus is on getting GEM/KMS working.  He might have some idea of what needs to be done to get 32-bit compat working, though.

Adam


----------



## Crivens (Jan 17, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> games/ioquake3



Thanks m8 
There is no /usr/ports/games on the C: where I currently am.


----------



## wildtollwut (Jun 8, 2012)

After five months I finally upgraded to Xorg 7.5.2 (WITH_NEW_XORG, WITH_KMS) and the new KMS-enabled Intel driver. I recompiled everything and have now have a king X again. The driver seems to do its everyday job (console mode doesn't but that's a known debug issue). *glxinfo* says 
	
	



```
direct rendering: Yes
```
 but wine still complains: 

```
Direct rendering is disabled, most likely your OpenGL drivers haven't 
been installed correctly (using GL renderer "Software Rasterizer", 
version "1.4 (2.1 Mesa 7.11.2)").
```

I somehow thought the problems would magically dissolve into thin air with the new code but unfortunately they don't :/ Moreover a user in a German FreeBSD board appears to have a working wine with the old(!) non-kms driver: http://www.bsdforen.de/showthread.php?t=27394

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## adamk (Jun 8, 2012)

The open source drivers still do not support 3D direct rendering for 32-bit applications when using an amd64 installation.

EDIT:  And I don't foresee this changing any time soon.

Adam


----------



## wildtollwut (Jun 8, 2012)

Hmm ok  if I had more time I would try to take care of the issue myself. So I can only hope that by beginning of next year, I'll have more free time and a bit of passion to learn the ropes...


----------

